# Fork for Firenze



## SaddleTime (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello, All.

Looking through a number of threads here it looks like a lot of you have had a variation on the "wonky forks" theme that I feel like I've been experiencing, although it appears that my experience hasn't been as 'exciting' as some of yours: I have yet to experience a speed wobble on my 2006 Firenze, even though I have been at 70km/h+ on numerous occasions. Maybe I lucked into the correct tuck position or I'm at the correct weight (150lbs) - who knows? 

What I have felt is: 

- a sort of dead/numb feeling in high speed curves & turns, like the bike isn't sure which way I want it to go.
- a "sloppy" or mushy feeling in the bars when I'm hammering out of the saddle or pushing hard up a hill (like the steering bearing is loose or the front QR is loose - both of which are actually snug)

Don't get me wrong - I love this bike and the way it feels most of the time and I've never really felt nervous during descents or corners; it feels snappy/lively but yet doesn't beat me up on succesive-day centuries on crappy roads. However, when I compare it side-to-side against the 3T Funda fork on my wife's Cervelo S1, my front forks (Real Design Signature HP) allow a LOT more movement of the front wheel (back-to-front, torsionally, side-to-side) than hers does.

It appears that others of you have changed your forks and found that control and stability have improved greatly, but most of the fork changes I've read about have been for Archons and Tuscanys but I haven't seen anything on a fork change for a Firenze. 

Does anyone have any experience with swapping forks on a Firenze?

Is Easton EC90 SLX the way to go?

When choosing a new fork do I need to be concerned about specific rake differences between the Firenze and other LS models discussed?

I'd appreciate any advice or recommendations.

Cheers.


----------



## tbyrne (Dec 29, 2004)

I had good results when I replaced the HP Design fork on my 2004 Firenze with a Reynolds Ouzo fork - the Reynolds with an aluminum steerer weighed less than the carbon HP Design fork!


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Reynolds, Easton, etc.


----------



## dave1257 (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Fork For Firenze*

Hi:

I have the same bicycle you do and love it. Your post left our a lot of needed details like your height, weight, type of riding you do, type of tires you are using, etc but to me (6'2" tall, 215 lbs) the fork I have is great and I won't get rid of it unless I crash or it otherwise fails. If I remember correctly that fork is a re-badged Kestrel EMS fork and quite sturdy.

Is your headset adjusted properly? How much pressure are you running in your tires? Are you cruising through turns or are you attacking them? Has someone else ridden your bicycle and come to the same conclusion?

I have always been of the opinion that if it ain't broke don't fix it. Good luck.


----------

